# caliber restrictions on muzzleloaders



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

I read in the guide that there is a caliber restriction on muzzleloaders in the shotgun zone, but not in the rifle zone. It states that in the shotgun zone the projectile diameter has to be at least 44 caliber. My question is- Is a 45 caliber muzzleloader legal when loaded with sabots (.357 caliber bullet). Does the sabot diameter count as projectile? Sorry if this is a question that has already been asked recently.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

During the muzzleloading season a muzzleloader must shoot a .44 caliber or larger projectile no matter where in the state you are hunting. So your .357 with sabot would be illegal for muzzleloading season.

During the regular firearm season in the shotgun area the above holds true however, in the rifle area during the regular firearm season it would not be a violation to use a sabot with a .357 cal bullet.


----------

